# kennt einer die marke Victus



## drunky-monkey (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo habe ein BMX bekommen der verkäufer der das bike meiner mutter verkauft hatt meinte es sei eine ganz vernünftige marke aus amerika es sind auch keine schlechten teile montiert SST Oryg rotor, velo Sattel, KHE kette freilauf und Kettenblatt, Tektro bremsen (leider nur V-Brakes) soweit die wichtigsten teile währe cool wenn mir einer sagt das es was taugt wenn nicht dann stelle ich mich in eine dunkle ecke und heule 
Freue mich schon gespannt auf eure antworten und Danke im vorraus


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe ein BMX bekommen der verkäufer der das bike meiner mutter verkauft hatt meinte es sei eine ganz vernünftige marke aus amerika es sind auch keine schlechten teile montiert SST Oryg rotor, velo Sattel, KHE kette freilauf und Kettenblatt, Tektro bremsen (leider nur V-Brakes) soweit die wichtigsten teile währe cool wenn mir einer sagt das es was taugt wenn nicht dann stelle ich mich in eine dunkle ecke und heule
> Freue mich schon gespannt auf eure antworten und Danke im vorraus



aha
was will uns das sagen?



ot:kenn ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drunky-monkey (2. Mai 2005)

nun ja ob diese marke einfach etwas taugt oder nicht ob sie jemad kennt (vielleicht sogar hat) und wie des so ist


----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2005)

Google bringt die Firma Victus überdurchschnittlich oft mit polnischen Seiten in Verbindung. Stell doch mal ein Foto rein, dann können dir sicher mehr Leute helfen.


----------



## drunky-monkey (3. Mai 2005)

Hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## -Biohazard- (3. Mai 2005)

oh gott


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott


ja bitte? was willst du von mir?


----------



## der Digge (3. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein paar Fotos


mit griff zum wegwerfen dran


----------



## lostnos (3. Mai 2005)

sieht ja schlimmer aus wie des eine von quelle das hier mal drinne war bzw ist


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ja bitte? was willst du von mir?



wir haben einen sehr ähnlichen humor


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben einen sehr ähnlichen humor


willst du dich etwa mit got auf die gleiche stufe stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> willst du dich etwa mit got auf die gleiche stufe stellen?


ich hab dir gestern schon gesagt: Diese Anmaßungen werd ich dir nochmal übel nehmen


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab dir gestern schon gesagt: Diese Anmaßungen werd ich dir nochmal übel nehmen


entschuldige bitte zeus, ich weis ja, das ich dich nicht nachahmen soll


----------



## drunky-monkey (3. Mai 2005)

was ist nun mich interessiert nicht die qualität des ramens sondern von teilen und so kann man damit Flatland fahren??


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> willst du dich etwa mit got auf die gleiche stufe stellen?



ja willl ich und noch mehr.........


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

das kannste wegschmeißen?


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ja willl ich und noch mehr.........


jooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldige bitte zeus, ich weis ja, das ich dich nicht nachahmen soll


Neptun bidde! ich hab nen Dreizack


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Neptun bidde! ich hab nen Dreizack


neptun hat aber nich so lange haare wie du.... eher so wie zeus... aber dann gefäbt, weil der echte zeus hat ja graue


----------



## derFisch (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> neptun hat aber nich so lange haare wie du.... eher so wie zeus... aber dann gefäbt, weil der echte zeus hat ja graue


----------



## Flatpro (3. Mai 2005)

ne, haare wachsen unterwasser nich.... zu unhygienisch^^

und jetz genug ot sons muss ich dat noch schließen lassen


----------



## derFisch (3. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ne, haare wachsen unterwasser nich.... zu unhygienisch^^
> 
> und jetz genug ot sons muss ich dat noch schließen lassen








 der hat dreadlocks!


----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2005)

mal ganz im Ernst: Du hast doch bestimmt schonmal einen Blick in die BMX Gallerie oder in ein BMX Magazin geworfen?
Ok, dann hättest du wahrscheinlich erkannt, dass das Ding nicht mehr so up to date ist.
Für Flatland dürfte es sicher noch reichen, zumindest für die Anfänge, denn nach einer Weile werden da schon Teile kaputtgehen, auch wenn du nur im Kreis fährst. Darf man erfahren was das Bike gekostet hat? Die gleichen rahmen werden bei ebay.com nämlich meistens ab 1$ versteigert.

Wenn das Ding mehr als 120 gekostet hat, dann wurde deine Mutter ganz schön beschissen. Dann lieber ein WTPNova oder ähnliches EBay Zeugs, was mit Sicherheit besser gewesen wäre.
Sorry für meine eher vernichtende Meinung, aber ich glaube nich, dass du lange an dem Teil Spaß hast.


----------



## Renegado (3. Mai 2005)

Hey wenn du nen neues brauchst ich hab noch eins über , wenn deine Mühle zusammen klappt


----------



## drunky-monkey (3. Mai 2005)

Warum den wegwerfen??
ich bin totaler anfänger und will auf dem bike nur lernen zu fahren eher o Flatland halt wenns kaputt geht kaufe ich mir halt ein neues 
noch was wenn meins kaputt geht was soll ich mir für eins kaufen so bis 400 euro gute bike bitte nicht das addicct das sieht vom design und von den farben voll beschissen aus wenns eine alternative gibt dan bitte sagen


----------



## Blackmetall (3. Mai 2005)

ist erstmal scheiss egal, lern erstmal etwas fahn, stell dich aufs bike ein
und dann kannste sehn ob der sport überhaubt was für dich ist


----------



## s1c (4. Mai 2005)

find ich toll das er gleich weiss was er fahren will ;D

und dann flatland! wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2005)

es gibt eine lösung auch wenn se dir net gefällt:
addict


----------



## derFisch (4. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt eine lösung auch wenn se dir net gefällt:
> addict


exakt!


----------



## drunky-monkey (4. Mai 2005)

ich will das adicct nicht wegen den farben


----------



## lostnos (4. Mai 2005)

das addict sieht geil aus in braun mit grauer gabel!lass dich da mal nicht vom inet täushcen un wenn du dirt fährst is braun doch ideal  un au sonst des hat immerhin fast keiner!       
ich finds in braun geil nur das olive is nich so mein ding aber wenn es nur  grün gibt wenn ichs mir kauf  würd ich au des nehmen weil auf die farbe kommts jetzt nich so an wenn des bmx geil ist!un wie shcon gesagt grün hat au fast keiner


----------



## drunky-monkey (4. Mai 2005)

wenn du vielleicht ein bild von dem braunen hättest währe cool beim dunkelgrünen stört mich die farbe des lenkers und die xxxl sticker


----------



## derFisch (4. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du vielleicht ein bild von dem braunen hättest währe cool beim dunkelgrünen stört mich die farbe des lenkers und die xxxl sticker


Sticker lassen sich abmachen Hombre! Desweiteren befindet sich der "moo" ausm Forum im Besitz eines braunen Addicts. Kannst ihm entweder ne pm schreiben oder einfach ins seine Gallerie gucken. Dürfte nicht das Prob sein.


----------



## man1ac (7. Mai 2005)

kauf dir lieber gleich ein neues is besser alos wenn es dir unterm arsch wegklappt 

ich spreche da aus erfahrung


----------

